# Dry Verge on Tile Roof - Stop Bird Nesting



## Nunavut (12 mo ago)

Greetings,

I’m looking for a solution for a bird nesting issue on the tile edging of a roof.
I found a lot of Dry Verge tile edging kits, but cannot seem to find any in the US. 












This is what the dry kits looking and they go flush to the rake board

the pics below are of the existing roof


----------

